# flight sim aircraft



## maddoccanis (Nov 17, 2004)

recently i have been building scenery and airplane models for use with microsoft flight sim 2004. my last project was a Tupolev 160-Blackjack bomber. i was looking for something completely different as monty python would say so i have started a Blohm und Voss 141 reconnaissanse plane. i found quite a few pictures and notes on the internet. anybody have anything i should know?....doc


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 23, 2004)

Question does anyone know how to 

a: get skins / planes etc for EAW
b: how to install 'em

Kiwimac the technologically embarressed


----------

